# We're looking for a new staff member at Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, we've been given more hours for the store so we need to hire someone new. We need someone for about 20 - 30 hours a week and mostly day time but some weekends and evenings might be there. Just come in with a resume and give it to me.

Brent.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

This is how more pet stores should hire!!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> This is how more pet stores should hire!!


Well what better place to look for a fish person than a fish site? I'd hate to get someone that doesn't know a Cichlid from a Tetra. Sad thing is we've had people like that here.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Well what better place to look for a fish person than a fish site? I'd hate to get someone that doesn't know a Cichlid from a Tetra. Sad thing is we've had people like that here.


I will never forget. 
Birds and Small animals department, please stay in your niche.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Well what better place to look for a fish person than a fish site? I'd hate to get someone that doesn't know a Cichlid from a Tetra. Sad thing is we've had people like that here.


Oh my ... I don't know how people like that get hired .... Oh well ...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Oh my ... I don't know how people like that get hired .... Oh well ...


I think its more that people from other departments fill in shifts in the fish and reptiles department... at least that is what happened to me. D=
I had this one girl tell a customer to remove black moor goldfish from their tank because they are not real goldfish and they secrete toxins to kill the other goldfish... she also sold emperor ID sharks to a guy with a 10 gallon platy tank....


----------

